# New Setup - ADA



## nasfish (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi, I am new here and also new to planted aquarium.

After do much of the reading and surfing here, view other people post, 
I decided to give a try.

This is my first post and my english is not so good.

Just finished setting up a new planted aquarium using ADA substrate system.









The aquarium : 48" X 18" X 18 "
The filter : Eheim Pro II 2026.








ADA Substrate System (Amazonia, black is nice) :
3 Bag 9 Liter Aqua Soil Normal
1 Bag 9 Liter Aqua Soil Powder
1 Bag 6 Liter Power Sand Special - M
1 Bag 2 Liter Power Sand - M
12 Spoon Penac W
12 Spoon Penac P
1 Botol Tourmaline BC - 20 Spoon









The Plant.









Wood and Rock.









First, Power Sand to go in.









Then, Penac-W and Penac-P and finally Tourmaline BC. 
Just like I am cooking here. One bottle Tormaline BC more than 20 spoons?.









Then the normal size Aqua Soil.









Then the powder size Aqua Soil, especially in the front.









Then, the hardscape...took me almost two hour to get it right...and messy
too!, have to move around wet rock..wet and aqua soil...









Adding plant...anubias barteri var. nana, java fern, java moss, bolbitis 
heudelotii....attached to the wood.









Add water. Stop adding water when the water level is about 6 inch height to
add more plant i.e. blyxa japonica and some grass and also to do final
adjustment. Some Aqua Soil is floating around...mmm...









Continuing to add water...









Almost full, damn slow tap water filter!...I am using Diamond tap water filter
to remove the clohrine and other pollutants.









Finish!. For today at least. No more plant to add.









Tank view...after two hours...took me all afternoon until midnight to finish!.
Still a lot of empty space. On the right, I am planning to plant glossostigma
elatinoides. No stock right now???!!! at my LFS...









Some floating debris from Aqua Soil...mmm...my surface skimmer will do the
job, I hope.

Will try to update as much as I can.

Any comment or suggestion are welcome. Thank You.

-:=nasfish


----------



## vishy_100 (Jul 1, 2005)

Pics arent working?
Matt


----------



## nasfish (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry the pictures is from my blog.mmm..try using the thumbnails below

-:=nasfish


----------



## brianclaw (May 17, 2005)

Very, very nice. You might want to think about adding more moss to the driftwood though.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Very nice start.

The one thing I would change would be to put your spray bar return on one end of the tank so that the return current goes the length of the tank instead of just across the width on the left...


----------



## nasfish (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank you BrianClaw and Laith.

About java moss, I am trying to tie more java moss onto the wood after 
hardscape done, and it is quite difficult to do so...only manage to tie onto
a few branch...

Laith, you are right., but for the time being the spray bar is positioned like 
that to remove debris from Aqua Soil which have settled down on the plant.
Later I willl definitely remove it to the side...

-:=nasfish


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Good start. The only thing I would change is to put the glass diffuser to the left side of the tank so the plants get the CO2 faster and more efficiently.


----------



## nasfish (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank you trckrunrmike.

Actually I am still experimenting with this cheap ISTA brand CO2 diffuser. I am thinking of using the CO2 reactor just like in the picture below which do better job, and have been using it in my 2.5 feet aquarium with DIY CO2..I think...

-:=nasfish


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Nas.. looks like a great start!!

is that all of the gravel you mentioned??? really looks quite shallow.. maybe its because the edge of your tank and gravel are the same colour..

Also if you read the directions for tourmaline BC (okay i know its in japanese)..it says to put it on the bottom of the aquarium.. meaning you add it to the glass surface as the very first step..not on top of the powersand. That said.. i know wahts doen is done..and i have to say the tank is looking up.. let us know of any progesses..

oh yeah..for a tank that size i suggest you invest in a reactor for your co2.. you can either buy one..from NA if you're from SG.. or you can make a cheap and good one that Tom has the insturctions for.


----------



## nasfish (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank you ranmasatome,

Actually the height of aquasoil at the front is between 2-3 inch, and at the
back between 5-6 inch. I am using 3 bag 9 liter normal size aquasoil and 1
bag 9 liter powder size mainly to use at the front.

About Tourmaline BC, I followed what jsenske (Jeff) have done in setting up his aquarium (see http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=3509).

About CO2 reactor, actually I already have it (just like in the picture). I just
want to experiment with this glass CO2 difuser..looks cool..small..can be 
easily hidden... just wait until I take the CO2 reading...if ok then i will
continue to use it...anyway this cheap ISTA brand CO2 disffuser is only
RM12.50 (approx USD3.30)...

-:=nasfish


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Heh don't worry about the diffuser, I got mine in Hong Kong for $5 and its working fine with DIY CO2


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey Nas...yeah i have read that thread b4..but i also read japanese..and the insturctions say put on the base of the aquarium b4 any substrate..


----------



## nasfish (Sep 26, 2005)

oh well...too late to do anything now...hope it will not make any major difference..thank you ranmasatome for letting me know...


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Looks great so far, you might have planted the japonica too thick though.


----------



## Jondave Lim (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Nasfish, 
That's a nice tank for a start. I noticed from your first pic, the outlet of your eheim is going to a round object before routing it back to the spraybar. It looks to me like a VU steriliser? 

Regarding CO2 injection, I have tried both reactor and diffuser, eventhough the diffuser looks nicer ( I am using the ADA Beetle counter and Diffuser which sets me back S$370), I felt that the reactor is more effective and CHEAP! ( Refering to simple intank type )

Maintenance wise, diffuser always have green algae growing on it as well as debris settling on it- requiring it to be clean and soak in bleach more often. If it Is left too long between each cleaning, the algae can get really stubborn and needs a half day or full day of soaking in bleach. The reactor on the other hand only needs to be removed and cleaned with a green wool and brushes and it looks like new.

Nevertheless, it always nice to try out each option and have a hang of it for experience. Besides, a nice diffuser can be a show and conversational piece.

Cheers


----------



## nasfish (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank you JaySilverman and Jondave Lim.

JaySilverman, you are right, the blyxa japonica maybe too thick...
But since this is the inital stage, I will try to plant as many as I can..once
the plant have settled down..I will remove any excessive plant...

Jondave Lim, you are right too, I use UV steriliser (9W) to be on the safe
side...do not want to get the green water at this stage (or at any stage).
I really like the CO2 diffuser. This is the first time I use it. Before this, I
use the intank type CO2 reactor and it works for me too.

Day 3
1. Take the pH test.
Tap water = 7.2
Tested aquarium water = 6.5










2. Move CO2 diffuser to the left at the back behind the plant.
3. Move the spraybar to the left..so the water flows from left to the right.

Updated Picture :










Got to run now, to buy some more plants!!!..

-:=nasfish


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

The rocks draws too much attention imho. Nice scape, the triangle you have now seems to be nice, but I'm guessing you're planning for something else? (I see stemmed plants in the centre..)


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

very nice


----------



## nasirmimi (Aug 18, 2005)

*helllo nasfish*

I am from malaysia, Uitm Johor

Are u from malaysia to,

my email [email protected]

Boleh ker saya berkenal dengan awak...


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Good start, I like the layout and hardscape. Keep it up!


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

woo.....the driftwood shape is very good, a nice start!


----------



## nasfish (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank you for all kind words.

Update :
1. Plant some more glossostigma elatinoides in the foreground. A tremendous challenge..patient..patient...
2. Tie some more java moss onto the driftwood.

Updated pictures :


















Planning to plant Lilaeopsis brasiliensis at the back of the glosso...

-:=nasfish


----------



## nasirmimi (Aug 18, 2005)

hai Nas

Nice start for new tank..,

I want know something about u, are u from malaysia...

were area do u stay .....

I hope, i can know u or made be my friend...


----------



## nasfish (Sep 26, 2005)

Setup mistakes so far...

1. Put Tourmaline BC first (on the glass bottom) before powersand.
2. Tie java moss/anubias before placing the driftwood into the aquarium. Trying to tie it later is quite difficult.
3. If anubias barteri var. nana bought already attached to the driftwood, make sure the driftwood can be easily placed and will not disturb the main driftwood.
3. Buy enough plants. Difficult to plant later. Will disturb the aquascape.

and the list will become longer in days to come...hope not!!!

-:=nasfish


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Very good layout so far. I am impressed. What will be your fish choice for this aquascape? 

Judging by the mostly green hues, a colorful schooling fish is in order!

Carlos


----------



## AquaticMagic (Aug 9, 2005)

Nice scape! Malaysia boleh!


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Definitely !


----------



## nasfish (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks guys. Sure..anybody can..anybody 'boleh'...as long as you love doing it..

This new aquarium will be the home for my rainbowfishes from 2.5 feet
planted aquarium (my first, 2 years old). I just love rainbowfish.
4 Melanotaenia boesemani
2 Melanotaenia herbertaxelrodi (Yellow Rainbow)
2 Glossolepis incisus (Irian Red Rainbows)
2 Melanotaenia parkinsoni
1 Melanotaenia lacustris (Turquoise Rainbows)
2 Banded Rainbow

Current 2.5 feet aquarium seems too crowded for them.









See that the lilaeopsis brasiliensis in the middle not growing so well...mmm

-:=nasfish


----------



## nasirmimi (Aug 18, 2005)

hai nas..

were i can fine the ADA system, because in my area i can't fine it

and also the grass plant...

Can u talk my......


----------



## nasfish (Sep 26, 2005)

hi nasir...

I believe ADA substrate system is quite new here in Malaysia, only currently they are available. You could always ask your LFS to order for you. Since I am in KL, there are many LFS selling it. The only trick is to get the best bargain. 

About the grass plant, I believe almost all LFS is selling it here. I do not know the situation there in JB, but in Kota Tinggi near JB, have one of the biggest aquatic plantation, called Raymond Aquatic, exporting aquatic plants worldwide...

Anyway I am still waiting for my lilaeopsis brasiliensis, ordered last week...RM20 a bag.

-:=nasfish


----------



## nasirmimi (Aug 18, 2005)

I am sorry nas....

LFS??? i am new in this furom....

And of this week, i go to KL, n were area can u suggest my to go.... or the best pleace for the aquatic plant shop.....

U can email my.....


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

LFS = Local Fish Store. It took me a little while to learn the lingo around here too  . This may help:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=3105


----------



## nasirmimi (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks dewmazz.....

so many thing i do know.....


----------



## nasfish (Sep 26, 2005)

14th Day Update.









The plants are doing well. Each anubias barteri var. nana is growing at least one new leaf. Java moss have double the original quantity/size. Bolbitis heudelotti is pearling etc...over all, amazing growth rate.









Glossostigma elatinoides have double the quantity since last planted.









My favourite plant, eriocaulon cinereum is also doing well.

Tank is still cycling. On the 4th day, some brown algae have developed in the tank. But once I add the algae eaters (SAE, Otocinclus), no more brown algae!!!.

FYI, tank spec :

Size : 48" X 18" X 18" 
Filter : Eheim Pro II 2026. Mechanical and biological filtration only. 
Lighting : 6 X 36W ( 4 X 36W PL-L Philips 865, 2 X 36W ADA NA-Lamp ) 
Ligthing Period : 11:30 am - 11.30 pm (12 hours) 
Substrate : Power Sand and Amazonia Aqua Soil (and some powdered fert at the bottom) 
CO2 : Pressurized tank with 3 bubbles per second 
CO2 Fert. Period : 10:30 am - 10:00 pm 
CO2 Reator : Intank type. Previously glass diffuser.
Fertilization : Brighty K (11 ml per day). Starting on 14th day, Green Brighty Step 1, half dosage as recommended, 5 ml per day, will increase by next week. 
Cycle : Green Bacter 11 drops per day. Will stop once the tank fully cycled. Only during water changes, 6 drops.
Fan : Ocean Free ( 6 DC fans ) 
Temp : ~ 26 C

Plants : 
01. Anubias barteri var nana 
02. Anubias barteri var barteri 
03. Blyxa japonica 
04. Bolbitis heudelotti 
05. Eleocharis acicularis (Hairgrass) 
06. Eriocaulon cinereum 
07. Glossostigma elatinoides 
08. Microsorum pteropus (Java fern) 
09. Rotala wallichii 
10. Rotala sp. nanjeshan 
11. Rotal macrandra "Green" 
12. Sagittaria subulata 
13. Vesicularia dubyana (Java moss) 
14. Some hygrophila (don't know specific name)

Fish :
01. 3 X SAE
02. 7 X Otocinclus

Water Parameters :
PH = 6.5
KH = ~ 1
GH = ~ 1
Ammonia = ~ 0 mg/l
Nitrite = ~ 0.5 mg/l

Water Changes : 
Every 5 days, 1/3 of water

Any comments?

Thanks.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

This tank is looking quite nice. It appears that your glass diffuser is working very well. I have been using an external power reactor for awhile now and was thinking of giving a ceramic diffuser a run. 

I can't wait to see this tank in 6 weeks.


----------



## darkswan (Nov 13, 2004)

Are you planning to dose Special Lights or some other kind of macros?


----------



## primavera (Aug 30, 2005)

Syabas! Malaysia memang boleh. 

Hi from a fellow Malaysian What an impressive setup you've got there, Nasfish. Nice aquascaping. And using ADA! Didn't know it is now available. Planted tanks back home has certainly come a long way. 

So many surprises reading this post. Didn't know driftwood that beautiful can be bought from lfs. Although a lot of driftwood are exported from Malaysia, I've only seen bulky featureless pieces for sale in lfs. Same goes for plants. And Eriocaulon cinereum =P~ I see flowers in your pic too! I'm a big fan of eriocaulons, just didn't know it is now available back home. I know E. cinereum originates from Australia, but lfs here hopeless, dont stock much plants at all. I have a few small, and I mean veeerrrryyy small E. cinereum look-a-like, but with reddish centers. Collected locally. Also kept E. setaceum before, but green water occured and it all died. 
Would love to know where you obtained cinereum from. Will be back in Malaysia next month, would love to hunt down some for my tanks in KL. 

You mentioned that you are getting some Lillaeopsis brasiliaensis, is it for the lawn? I find them a bit slow to fill in. And it keeps floating up initially. Would much recommend eleocharis (hair grass) or echinodorus tennelus "micro". Much finer texture, also quicker to fill in and have a lawn effect. Get eleocharis parvula (3-5 cm height) for really short lawn. I saw many in lfs everywhere when I was last back. Definitely much cheaper than Lilaeopsis too. 

You've also answered a long-standing question of mine. The plant farm at Kota Tinggi, so its called Raymond Aquatics hey. Do you know if we can visit and buy direct from him? Would love to know what he has in stock. 

Min


----------



## primavera (Aug 30, 2005)

Ooops, I didn't look properly, you've got the hair grass covered already! 

Another suggestion though, if you are looking for more moss for driftwood (IMHO you need more moss and maybe a few more smaller pieces of wood ), don't buy javamoss anymore from lfs. There is a kind of moss everywhere in Malaysia which is the real vesicularia dubyana, called Singapore moss by people over at killies.com forum. http://www.killies.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1087
I cant be sure, but I suspect its the same one here in Malaysia. I've found them on trees, ground, rocks and even longkangs (not the dirty ones, but ones near reserves). Even found them in the garden recently, growing on moist bricks. Used them in tanks and they produce nice looking fronds, unlike the more sparse Java moss.

Look around, moist, shady places. Definitely you'll find it.

Min


----------



## nasfish (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks guys.

Sorry for late reply, went for 1 week holiday...

5th Week Update

Front View..no trimming yet except for Rotala wallichii and Rotala sp. nanjeshan are growing so fast reaching the water surface, so in the photo below, the rotala at the back are hidden..









Closer View...the Riccia balls (belong to a friend) are temporarily placed there....will remove it soon...









More Closer View









New occupant..alone south american dwarf cichlid









Otto at work..









Puntius denisonii, 5 of them...









Overfloater, I am currently using the in-tank type CO2 diffuser replacing the glass diffuser since I think that cheap glass diffuser is not working well.

darkswan, on the 4th week I am using the Green Brighty Light but with half of dosage as recomended by ADA.

primavera, I ordered Eriocaulon cinereum through nearby LFS. Most LFS don't stock such plants, but you can get them if you ask your LFS to order for you. LFS here normally only stock 4 to 5 types cheap plants. About the driftwood, I think it was imported from I don't where but definitely not Malaysian driftwood. Initially I am planning to plant the Lillaeopsis brasiliaensis at back of glooso lawn, but since that plant is not available, I have to make do with the hairgrass. Only get them by end of last month, plant some in the front. About Raymond Aquatics, I myself never been there, but a documentary on local TV mentioned a lot about that place...finally about the java moss, I am not looking for more, the java moss are growing like crazy in this tank, and I got it from LFS for free!.

Best Regards


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

So the glass diffuser didn't work out too well eh? That's unfortunate. There must be some out there that work well as Amano uses them on his tanks. I'd consider buying and ADA diffuser if they weren't so hellishly expensive


----------



## nasfish (Sep 26, 2005)

Overfloater, it is not that the glass diffuser is useless, only mine is too small for my 4 feet tank. And that cheap glass diffuser uses low quality ceramic.. big bubbles...


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

nasfish said:


> Overfloater, it is not that the glass diffuser is useless, only mine is too small for my 4 feet tank. And that cheap glass diffuser uses low quality ceramic.. big bubbles...


I see. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## nasfish (Sep 26, 2005)

Any comment or suggestion on the aquascaping before I replace the Hairgrass with Cryptocoryne parva and Rotala wallichii with Tonina sp. 'Belem' ?










Thanks


----------



## AquaticMagic (Aug 9, 2005)

Tonina belem would be a nice addition, as it matches the colour of your foreground plant


----------



## nasfish (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks AquaticMagic,

I thought so too. If only I got that plant sooner. Already replaced Rotala wallichii with Tonina sp. 'Belem'. Currently about 4 inches tall at the back.

Best Regards


----------

